# $200 new computer with Ubuntu installed



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.outletpc.com/c4004.html

I've never bought an assembled computer from these people, but have bought new deeply discounted parts that worked fine. Saw the $200 computer and thought it might be of interest to somebody here. I know many seem scared of assembling their own computer from parts, well this one is assembled with operating system installed. Doesnt include monitor and other accessories, just use ones from old computer. And you might want to do the optional dvd burner upgrade for another $20. Or upgrade to 250gb hardrive for another $40.

The included 500mb ram ought to be fine for Ubuntu.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Great link .... and coupled with the Ubuntu Home Server one could have for the price of the whole shebang what it costs for the Windows Home (media) Server application alone!


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Another somewhat decent deal :

IBM is offering off-lease M50 desktop machines, A8187F4U for $238.50 which includes shipping. M50s are business class machines, well built with lots of support (i.e. drivers, updates, etc.).

P4 3.0ghz, 1gb memory, 40gb, DVD, Windows XP Pro installed, 90 day warranty.

http://www.ibm.com to "Products" to "IBM Certified Used Equipment"

Keep an eye on the IBM off-lease stuff - every so often there are machines which are crazy low priced. There is another IBM section called "Clearance Corner" - new machines with full warranty and very low prices. 

Dell as well has "open box" and "off-lease" stuff - but I don't know the web address for the U.S. site (perhaps someone will post it)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It appears that vendors are dumping their P4 equipment to make way for dual-core equipment. The P4 gear still works fine for XP and Linux, but dual-core processors are recommended for Vista. The handwriting is on the wall.


----------

